# صناعة الدهانات



## eyadamk (19 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم.
مرفقا ملف عن صناعة الدهانات ارجو الفائدة منه.


----------



## فلسطين المسلمة (21 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
جزاك الله كل الخير وبارك الله فيك فهذا الموضوع يهمني جدا


----------



## الــمـهـنـدس الكيم (23 أبريل 2006)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## محمد سمير وحيد (7 مايو 2006)

متشكرين جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ربيع بلخير (8 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله خير..............نرجو المزيد عن الدهانات


----------



## mirooooo (22 مايو 2006)

متشكررررررررررررررر


----------



## darkmoon (25 مايو 2006)

بارك الله فيك اخووي ع هذا الملف


----------



## سامر عوده (28 مايو 2006)

مرحبا اخي الكريم .
مشكور على المعلومات المفيده جدأ
ممكن تساعدني في صناعه الدهانات التعتيق والفنيه للديكورات


----------



## waken (2 يونيو 2006)

thnx for u


----------



## waken (2 يونيو 2006)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## waken (2 يونيو 2006)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر
:68: :3: :80:


----------



## SALEH84 (6 يوليو 2006)

مشكور اخي على هذا الموضوع وانا وجته عز الحاجة شكراااااااااااااااا كثثييييييييييييييييييييير


----------



## م ب (21 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خيرا يا أخ اياد


----------



## محمد الكيميائي (4 يناير 2007)

مشكور جدا يا أخ 
إياد


----------



## ضرار العبدلي (5 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خيرا يا أخ اياد


----------



## Eng.Foam (10 يناير 2007)

شكرا جزيلاً


شكراً جزيلا


----------



## سولاد (18 مارس 2008)

جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## محمود صابر هانى (29 أغسطس 2008)

*شكرا جزيلا*

شكرا لكل من يساهم فى تبادل العلم والمعرفه
لأننا حقا بحاجه ماسه لذلك
ونرجو المزيد
خاصه فى مجال تحليه ومعالجه المياه


----------



## معتز التجاني (29 أغسطس 2008)

والله جزاك الله كل خير ومتعك بالصحه والعافيه الموضوع مهم جدا


----------



## محمود صابر هانى (29 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا لك
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عارف10 (29 أغسطس 2008)

thank you so miuch my friend go ahead yjhank you again


----------



## فلاد مير (30 أغسطس 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووور حبيبى


----------



## مي نايف عبد الكريم (31 أغسطس 2008)

شكرااااااااا


----------



## كيميائي موهوب (7 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## omegachimie (9 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا على المجهود


----------



## Chem-Eng2009 (10 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد سعد حجازى (17 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محب الكيمياء (18 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور اخي على هذا الملف
ولكن اريد ان اسالك عن المذيب (التنر) اذا كنت تعلم في هذا المجال
ما هي مكوناته او التركيب الكيميائي
كيف يصنع


----------



## مصطفى عمر الشاعر (19 ديسمبر 2008)

ما 
اسم الماده الكميائية التي نقوم بالمحاره بها على وجهات المباني


----------



## abo mathal (4 يونيو 2009)

eyadamk قال:


> السلام عليكم.
> مرفقا ملف عن صناعة الدهانات ارجو الفائدة منه.


 مشكووووووووووووووووووووراخى


----------



## abo mathal (4 يونيو 2009)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## البلاتين (4 يونيو 2009)

تسلم ان شاء الله .. موضوع مفيد ..


----------



## أيمن محمد فؤاد (5 يونيو 2009)

شكراً جزيلاً أخ اياد مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## Ind. Engineer (3 يوليو 2009)

:20:الله يعطيك العافية:20:​


----------



## مالك محسن مختار (4 يوليو 2009)

الله يباركلك اخ اياد على هذا المجهود الرائع
بس عندى مشكله الملف مبيفتحش 
بيظهرلى رساله 
microsoft word 79 convertion
رجهء الافاده
وشكرا وجزاء الله كل الخير


----------



## مهندس المحبة (4 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم أخي العزيز مالك أرجو التأكد من برنامج الأوفس لأن الملف يعمل بصورة جيدة وإذا كان يريد عمل convertion لأن الملف ذو أمتداد وورد أقل من 2003 ولهذا يجب عمل تحويل له في بداية فتح الملف وإن لم يفتح عندك أرجو تنصيب أوفس مرة ثانية فقد يكون البرنامج مضروب مع التقدير ...


----------



## kema (4 يوليو 2009)

*جزاك الله كل الخيرجدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*​


----------



## مالك محسن مختار (4 يوليو 2009)

الملف ما بيتحمل شكرا


----------



## ابن الإسلام المصري (26 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## bacelasas (15 يناير 2010)

ألف شكر و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## خضرابوغالي (1 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا كل خير والى الامام ان شاء الله:20:


----------



## مصطفى عربى (2 يوليو 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## chemistahmedfathy (3 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
لو سمحتكم كان عندى سؤال فى مجال دهانات الدوكو , عند صناعه ورنيش الدوكو واضافه البيوتايل اسيتات بنسبه معينه مه التولوين على النتروسليلوز فانه يذوب , بينما اذا وضعنا كميات اكبر من التولوين مع تثبيت كميه البيوتايل اسيتات فاننا نجد ان النترو قد تكون فى شكل هولامى وحدث له نوع من (الكلكعه) بينما عند اضافه البيوتايل اسيتات مره اخره فان هذا التكلكع من النتر يذوب مره اخرى افيدونى فى السبب افادكم الله 
وجزاكم الله عنى كل الخير


----------



## warlock54789 (3 يوليو 2010)

مشكور جدا


----------



## samers78 (3 يوليو 2010)

أخي الكريم شكر لك نرجم الأفادة والتوسع بكيفية صنع ورنيش الأحذية ولكم الشكر


----------



## عبد الناصرالساعاتي (16 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وركاته 

أنا أنشئ مصنع لانتاج الدهانات الزيتية والمائية والمعاجين 
هل تستطيع افادتتنا بفورملات تركيب الدهان
ولكم الشكر
وجزاكم الله خيرا"


----------



## chemist1185 (1 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmad_ok (11 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## محمد محمود خليل. (11 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## miss-ana (26 أكتوبر 2010)

يسلموو دياتك


----------



## عبد الله التونسي (27 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## بلاد العرب اوطاني (1 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## دهانات (14 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ياريت يا سيادة الكيميائين تساعدونى فى معلومات عن مكونات الدهانات ونسبة كل مادة وكيفيه حساب هذة النسب مع بعضها وذلك بالنسبه للدهانات الداخلية والخارجية


----------



## دهانات (14 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك على المعلومات الجميلة دى


----------



## swaaaa (17 يونيو 2011)

مشكورين جدا على التعاون


----------



## eslam helmy (1 أغسطس 2011)

الففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففف شكر وجزاك اللة كل خير


----------



## م باسل وردان (4 أغسطس 2011)

الله يجزاك الخير 
رائع


----------



## المثبر (10 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا


----------



## أبو 14 (17 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم 
هل من الممكن أن نستعمل البنزين العادي ( وقود السيارات ) كمذيب للورنيشات أرجو الإفادة


----------



## ربيع بلخير (18 فبراير 2012)

نعم اذا كان الورنيش ذو اساس زياتي عادي او ليس ناري


----------



## ibmal66 (2 مارس 2012)

*جزاك الله خير..............*


----------



## Abu Laith (3 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير معلومات قيمه ...


----------



## mechanic power (26 مايو 2012)

الله ولى التوفيق


----------



## Abu Laith (27 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## hamedcoo (19 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خير وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## كيميا + كيميا (22 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجوزيت وهديت ووقيت


----------

